# Living/Garage wall and spray foam install question



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Need more info.
Is this a new constructed house, or a garage being added to a house?
If I was going to make a mess with spray foaming a wall I'd want the mess in the garage not inside the house.


----------



## HowardBrown (Apr 9, 2013)

Sorry, new construction. All I have up now is the framed walls. Garage is attached.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Don't use the fan fold board but if you want some rigid board, that should work.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Faced, on garage side only- Fig.3-41; http://books.google.com/books?id=Eq...esnum=1&ved=0CBYQ6AEwADhQ#v=onepage&q&f=false

ADA the drywall on garage side to keep the hot moist air from condensing on the cold studs (R-1.25 per inch) from AC; http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/information-sheets/air-barriers-airtight-drywall-approach/

Gary
PS. do the lid if living space above, Fig.7; http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/insights/bsi-009-new-light-in-crawlspaces/


----------

